
Narc on your friends to the FBI - Atlas
http://publicintelligence.net/fbi-suspicious-activity-reporting-flyers/
======
ggwicz
Weren't tactics like these employed by...oh...the Soviet Union? The Nazi
Regime?

I'm getting so fucking sick of this shit.

~~~
Atlas
1984 all over again. My favorite part of it is the disclaimers in italics that
contradict the bulleted text. Anyway, I am sure everyone on HN is suspicious
according to that project.

